# Men whining about women and women about men



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Men and women are not the problem. For either, don't LOOK in places where you aren't likely to find what you seek. Fish in a sewer, and you'll catch rats. Dig in chicken litter and you find what's there. BELIEVE you are worth something to someone, and WHERE you look and WHO you will accept will change. But you have to change YOU FIRST. BRUTAL honesty with yourself hurts but it is a starting place. Treat the one you want to spend time the way YOU want to be treated... It ain't rocket science; what amazes me is how long it takes folks to learn the simple things... :flameproofundies:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

No nonsense point of view....I like it.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with this.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

So true. "Fish in the sewer and you'll catch rats"...every girl I ever met in a bar turned out to have either a substance abuse problem or a psychological problem or both. I met my fiance at the local feed store and she has a horse and farm addiction...I can live with that :cowboy:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hard lesson to learn for some of us folks, but you are SPOT ON, AC!!

(How come someone ain't snatched you up yet!??)


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Now there you go, TRUTHIN' again!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Never heard of rat fishin?


Does anyone else think its ironic a bunch of single folks giving advice about relaionships and the opposite sex?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Why ya showing us your undies ?????


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

L.A. said:


> Why ya showing us your undies ?????


Them're his flameproof undies! He put 'em on so we could Flame away!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Been fried a few times here before... my opinions, if ya DISagree, fire away...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I thought when you fished in a sewer, you caught turds? Rats are a nonsequitor.

:flame:


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Finding the right 'hunting ground' is the tricky part. Sometimes it isn't until after you're deep in the bush before you realize it's a bad spot.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

mickm said:


> Never heard of rat fishin?
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think its ironic a bunch of single folks giving advice about relaionships and the opposite sex?


Oh, I don't know.. if you're merely single, then you may or may not have ever been in a serious relationship. Most here are widowed or divorced. We've all learned something along the way. Why should our opinions or advice mean any less then anyone elses?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Seems like this place may be some sort of cosmic waiting room. Like those people who have a near death experience.
"I went in this big room, took a number, and waited"
"Then what?"
" Nothing. Just keep waiting"
Seems like everybody here is pretty much stuck here. Once in a while a new one comes along, not knowing the history here, and one of the old carnivores will snatch him or her up, chew them beyond recognition, then spit them out, merrily laughing the whole time. 
Most of those people learn not to come back, too! 
My best advice would be do opposite of what I do. That's what I'm trying now, everything I do, I will just do opposite. I am having some difficulty with that, but not as much as you'd think.
Eventually hawks will turn into buzzards.

In my opinion,(I may be wrong, and actually hope I am) the regulars here see themselves as having been hurt so deeply that they are afraid to give in, feeling that they will lose themselves even further. They dream of flying, but know they can't.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I can't fly but I think I can get off my butt and walk a bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

You know, I was always positive that you would fly again one day. And I still am. One beating is bad and hard to get past. It's the relentless series of them that can actually break a person.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

summerdaze said:


> Oh, I don't know.. if you're merely single, then you may or may not have ever been in a serious relationship. Most here are widowed or divorced. We've all learned something along the way. Why should our opinions or advice mean any less then anyone elses?


I am divorced, 46 years old, and a grizzled veteran of love, sex and all of their intricacies.

People are individuals. Nobody knows it all.

You are just as likely to find love in a bar, as you are in a church or tibetan goat temple.

I dont go to any of them, so i am out of luck! 

Love is where it finds you.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you zong for the vote of confidence.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

arcticow said:


> Men and women are not the problem. For either, don't LOOK in places where you aren't likely to find what you seek. Fish in a sewer, and you'll catch rats. Dig in chicken litter and you find what's there. BELIEVE you are worth something to someone, and WHERE you look and WHO you will accept will change. But you have to change YOU FIRST. BRUTAL honesty with yourself hurts but it is a starting place. Treat the one you want to spend time the way YOU want to be treated... It ain't rocket science; what amazes me is how long it takes folks to learn the simple things... :flameproofundies:


You're making picking up women far more complicated than it really is.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

bowdonkey said:


> You're making picking up women far more complicated than it really is.


Picing up women, yes... but findin' one you want around after a couple weeks... And Laura, I thought rats was rodents.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

k, I've had it. some of you just need to get laid. wild monkey laid.

(said with lots of affection btw)


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

summerdaze said:


> Oh, I don't know.. if you're merely single, then you may or may not have ever been in a serious relationship. Most here are widowed or divorced. We've all learned something along the way. Why should our opinions or advice mean any less then anyone elses?


BUT
IN all those cases you did it wrong!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

arcticow said:


> Picing up women, yes... but findin' one you want around after a couple weeks... And Laura, I thought rats was rodents.


Gotta meet em, before you know if ya like em!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> k, I've had it. some of you just need to get laid. wild monkey laid.
> 
> (said with lots of affection btw)


Ya know that is just as hard. It is easy to just have sex but why find someone you can just have sex with when what you really want is good Cadillac sex. Easy to have sex with a Volkswagon, I want the Cadillac.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cindi, u saying you want a BIG long straight 8 cad doing the driving lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Not exactly, I want someone who knows what they are doing and is good at it and lets me be me during the process. Not someone to just go through the motions with. And they have to be good, lol.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Not exactly, I want someone who knows what they are doing and is good at it and lets me be me during the process. Not someone to just go through the motions with. And they have to be good, lol.


Ya want someone to make love to not just have sex am I correct?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

bstuart29 said:


> Ya want someone to make love to not just have sex am I correct?


Getting hotter, ya just have to take it up a notch or two.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

bstuart29 said:


> Ya want someone to make love to not just have sex am I correct?


Get real!


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Getting hotter, ya just have to take it up a notch or two.


Making passionate love?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Not saying a single other thing so's I don't get the thread pulled.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Cindy, your red hsir may have came from your mom's side, but you are,still a red head!:nana:

Sometimes, you dont get the best performance on the test drive! Ya gotta learn the controls of tge cadilac!

That is what makes us all individuals! Darn the luck!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> some of you just need to get laid. wild monkey laid.


 
Ya think???? ound:ound:ound: 

Seriously, Folks....dating isn't really that hard. Believe in yourself, have high expectations and have fun!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cindilu...I think you are talking about, raw, animal, passionate, leave-you-breathless, wild sex with a guy you really like!!!!!! Yep!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IK would suppoze shan that, IF I was young, and IF I was a woman, built like a brick courthouse, and I knew that I as a woman was built like a brick court holuse, and I also knew that all the men knew that also, than, yes, dating would be easy, and I could be confident, and bold and have fun.

I also suppose that for at least 1/2 the men AND women, none of that applies, and so WE arent confident, arent bold, and dont have fun and enjoy dateing. It aint easy being the rest of us
..


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Brick courthouse??? For some reason I don't think that is a compliment!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Twas used in a JW cowboy I think. Means shes built Solid


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Twas used in a JW cowboy I think. Means shes built Solid


You mean like good birthing hips???? :run:


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I had not read this before, but it kinda sums up my feelings!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Cindilu...I think you are talking about, raw, animal, passionate, leave-you-breathless, wild sex with a guy you really like!!!!!! Yep!!!


Thank you, how come it is the girls that get it and the guys keep guessing till they get close, LOL. 

Mick, the hair color is from my mothers side. My father's side has black hair.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Thank you, how come it is the girls that get it and the guys keep guessing till they get close, LOL.


There are a few men who get it, but sadly only a few!!!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Amen, which is why I made my first statement... 

Ya know that is just as hard. It is easy to just have sex but why find someone you can just have sex with when what you really want is good Cadillac sex. Easy to have sex with a Volkswagen, I want the Cadillac.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Or sex with a Cadillac in the back seat of a Volkswagon??? Now you have my mind wandering.....

Cadillacs are difficult to come by, but they are definitely out there!!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Waiting for Elk to show up in 1...2...3...


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, are you saying you need to love someone to have great sex? If you are, i agree.

I am but an ignorant male, but i am trying to understand!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I knew that would bring crickets from the west.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I guess i am ignorsnt of the depth of my ignorance!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Trust me, dude, that sounds like a good thing. I think. Maybe. If that's OK, that is.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I think maybe i dont know, but i am sure of it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

When in doubt, turn around 3 times and chant the crazy woman mantra. "it's not you, it's me. It's not you, it's me. It's not you, it's me" If that don't work, look sideways and say it real loud.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Not a cadillac girl here. Wrangler, Westfalia, El Camino, Old Pickup, some 4wd monster than can crawl my boulder field. Not looking for a cushy ride. Grunt, durability and a snorkle. Bench I can curl up in. Whack it with a wrench and it keeps on humming.

There's a lot of em out there. I salute you


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The cadillac was a figure of speech, not meaning the real car. LOL. Going to put it another way. Why settle for okay, not so okay or ho hum when you can have the best. Does that make better sense? Oh and for the record I would take a truck over any other drive.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I see what you are saying, i think, but i like going on trips sometimes, even if i have to take myself!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WT, U said (whack it with a wrench, and its running). So I gave it a try. I whacked it with a wrench, and, yup, its been running for a couple of hours. Hurts like H also LOL.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

arcticow said:


> Men and women are not the problem. For either, don't LOOK in places where you aren't likely to find what you seek. Fish in a sewer, and you'll catch rats. Dig in chicken litter and you find what's there. *
> BELIEVE you are worth something* to someone, and WHERE you look and WHO you will accept will change. *
> But you have to change YOU FIRST. BRUTAL honesty with yourself hurts but it is a starting place.*
> Treat the one you want to spend time the way YOU want to be treated... It ain't rocket science; what amazes me is how long it takes folks to learn the simple things... :flameproofundies:


I love love this!!:dance:


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Forgive the clod in a churn, but I would sprint right past a Cadillac to get to a nice Norton Commando Interstate! Talk about appeal and staying power! Not much beats a Norton! 

On a slightly more rational note, I am single for the first time in 38 years. I don't like it any more than I liked caring for my husband for the last 6 months of his life, but we do what we need to do. (And I was honored to be able to help him.)

Do I date? Yeah, now and then. Am I serious? Nope, I'm rebounding and know it, and steer clear of serious relationships for now. Later? Who knows? I'll worry about later when "later" is now......

Barb


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

mickm said:


> I had not read this before, but it kinda sums up my feelings!


Ouch, that hurt to read this. True, but painful.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

fantasymaker said:


> BUT
> IN all those cases you did it wrong!


That may be true, but even realizing THAT is a valuable lesson. Sometimes we learn what NOT to do. We can pass on the lessons that we learned the hard way, and the advice about what NOT to do may still be valuable to someone else. 
This made a lot of sense to me in my head. Hopefully it'll make some here. LOL!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Darntootin said:


> So true. "Fish in the sewer and you'll catch rats"...every girl I ever met in a bar turned out to have either a substance abuse problem or a psychological problem or both. I met my fiance at the local feed store and she has a horse and farm addiction...I can live with that :cowboy:


LOL! When my second marriage went to you-know-where after a couple of years, my GF said that she was taking me to find a man in a tavern where rich, old men hung out!

Went there and came home with a man ten years younger than me who loaded trucks! It's been almost 35 years now.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

mickm said:


> I had not read this before, but it kinda sums up my feelings!


 thank you mick! yes, that exactly.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

summerdaze said:


> Ouch, that hurt to read this. True, but painful.


Sorry, didnt mean to hurt! 

Its meant to prevent hurt.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Ardie/WI said:


> LOL! When my second marriage went to you-know-where after a couple of years, my GF said that she was taking me to find a man in a tavern where rich, old men hung out!
> 
> Went there and came home with a man ten years younger than me who loaded trucks! It's been almost 35 years now.


yay ardie! 

yes, sometimes I think people hold out for the best and miss out on what coulda been really awesome with a little spit n polish (which is a REALLY pleasant thing to do, and I DON"T mean you change the person, I mean you endeavor to let them be themselves and see what is real).


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bunch of whiners!!!....LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Bunch of whiners!!!....LOL


 
That's what I said and then I was called a brick courthouse!!!!! :nana: Does that mean I have a big butt???? NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hm, I just got called a brick house and uh, it was well taken with a big smile ha

not sure if I can get away with posting the lyrics but here (maybe this dates me haha)
http://www.metrolyrics.com/brick-house-lyrics-commodores.html


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yea, yea, yea, I get it. We have curves!!!!! 
Honestly, I prefer to look like a woman and not a 13 year old!!!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Darntootin said:


> So true. "Fish in the sewer and you'll catch rats"...every girl I ever met in a bar turned out to have either a substance abuse problem or a psychological problem or both. I met my fiance at the local feed store and she has a horse and farm addiction...I can live with that :cowboy:


I have a friend who told me that every guy she met in a bar turned out to be a guy who liked going to bars..... imagine that....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id rather be interested in a gal 21 to 41 if I was a guy mosta you peeps age. Forget the 13yr olds.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Darntootin said:


> So true. "Fish in the sewer and you'll catch rats"...every girl I ever met in a bar *turned out to have either a substance abuse problem or a psychological problem or both*. I met my fiance at the local feed store and she has a horse and farm addiction...I can live with that :cowboy:


That is common online as well. Most people are either medicated, self medicated, or should be medicated. (I met someone at a farmer's market who is addicted to peppers.)


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

mickm said:


> Sorry, didnt mean to hurt!
> 
> Its meant to prevent hurt.


It only hurts coz it's convicting. It's only convicting because there's truth in those words. Sometimes truth hurts, that's all. Not all pain is bad.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I like Bricks ...LOTS of bricks.

The words to my anthem,


Are you gonna take me home tonight?
Oh, down beside that red firelight;
Are you gonna let it all hang out?
Fat bottomed girls,
You make the rockin' world go round.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> That's what I said and then I was called a brick courthouse!!!!! :nana: Does that mean I have a big butt???? NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


~Beep~ Beep~ Beep~

Hmmmm....Shannon must be backing up.....LOL!!!!!

Butt wrangler........LOLOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

how come the worlds fulla fat bottomed girls LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

says the courthouse stalker to the brick courthouse....LOL!!!!! ~cough-cough ~ I just choked up a lung....LOL!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> how come the worlds fulla fat bottomed girls LOL


 
I don't have a big butt!!!! Jeez, People!!! :Bawling:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Out here we would say, built like a brick sh,,,outhouse. Meant Big boobs. (BIG!!!!!!!!!!)

So,,,,you did get the big part right. :rock:


----------

